# New Business Need Advice PLEASE!



## MoCoTees (Jan 14, 2017)

Hello everyone I am starting a new T-Shirt/Embroidery/Decal business in a somewhat smaller town (or at least wanting too, currently only have screen printing supplies). There is not much competition here (town of around 70000 and only 2 other people show up on google) the market has a community college (2nd best in state) and about 14 schools in the area (between elementary, middle, and high schools). 

I am just starting up, do not have a single customer yet and working out of my garage for now. I really do believe this would be a great business to bring here. My biggest fear is I am not a sales person.

How do you guys suggest I go about getting customers? I know to walk in to random businesses with premade shirts and business cards or postcards to drop off, but I am lost on what to say. I was in the Marines, being shy isn't really the issue, its selling myself and my company that I struggle with.

Is there another way? Is getting a storefront for 2000 a month worth it? Is working out of my home possible? I keep reading and the more I read the more I am torn between it all. ANY advice is GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## krikster (Aug 8, 2013)

Well dude welcome to the forums Devil Dog. Selling yourself is really the hardest part of selling anything for sure. Like most of us....we are not the best sellers in the world, we are doers! My suggestion is to be friendly, but honest. I hate when people will use friendliness to suck something from another human being, yet not give them a time of day after they get what they want.

You have to be very genuine when selling yourself or people will realize you are not what you say you are and leave you by the wayside. Think about how it was in the military. If someone in your troop didn't have your back you left them when they were in need. It is no different in civilian life. Word of mouth helps people like us sell what we do. You need to get a family member to help get you a few first sells to start with so others will trust you. After that keep that trust level high by being there for that person when they are in need. Now that isn't to be taken for a ride by them or walked all over. There are some people that will do that to you if you let them. I always say, don't mistake my kindness for weakness! Everyone that knows me knows I have them covered in any legitimate situation and they can count on me to be honest and truthful.

So if you suck at the sales thing. Then go get someone you know that wants to help you succeed to get the first few people in your doors and run with it from there. Once you prove yourself and don't allow yourself to be other wise then they will spread your name and people will come. It can take up to a year to really get a steady stream of business to come in to actually pay yourself.


----------



## csky7 (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd suggest making a list of your services and who would need them most. Then keep that in mind and that you are looking for people who need your services /products. There isn't much involved in selling when you are filling a need for something.. stop by a few places and see if you can help them. Once you are more established then you should be more comfortable going after bigger orders that you may have to compete for. You'll know your strengths better and won't have to compete on price alone. 

I wouldn't consider 70k a very small town, so there are probably lots of people that could use your service once you contact them and ask. Maybe they've never thought about it before and have never been contacted and asked before. Also keep your eyes out for events or something where people might need your products and contact them as well. Look in the paper for new businesses.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MoCoTees (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you guys so much for the responses! I certainly hope it doesn't take a year, but I could definitely see it taking that long sadly. Honest is one thing I am, probably too honest which may or may not have got me in to some heated discussions in the Marines a few times.....

I do make good quality stuff and refuse to send anything out the door I wouldn't be seen in. I am getting a couple friends and family orders now for pretty cheap just to get my products out there.


----------



## Taddybear12 (Apr 25, 2016)

Just be professional and follow up and be true. Print good quality, never skimp on Quality. And always have low expectations and over deliver. Hit the streets and sell. Construction guys, bars, softball leagues. Market as better priced than Custom Ink.


----------



## Marjeni4353 (Jan 12, 2017)

Plan Properly>take preparation>be dedicated>ensure quality>be professional with customers>focus on marketing strategy.

Have a good success!


----------



## MoCoTees (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the replies so far! Definitely going to start next week visiting places and ready to rock and roll!


----------



## LQP (Nov 26, 2016)

This is my bread and butter. Every day I work and feel like I haven't. I absolutely LOVE my job and love selling.

What's very important is that you are honest. The cliche of no honest sales person is true in many. Many sales people do believe they are empowered if they can sell ice to an Eskimo. But will that Eskimo return to buy ice?

Thing is, you must know your product and what you can offer. Once you have this sorted you will know how to be confident speaking about your product. If you're genuine, people will pick this up. Like mentioned above, be sincere and invest some time speaking to people. Don't let them every assume, believe or KNOW that you're only interest is a sale. If that's the case, you may as well stop before you start.

Some of my best friendships have been established around selling, or buying. It's got to be an experience to remember. My little new sideline t-shirt business is not the cheapest here, it may even prove expensive, but I'm using the best materials I can afford to offer. I'm adding to my final product by including presentation as if I have gifted the product. 

You can't sell something you don't care about, slap on the table and hope someone will purchase. Confidence, knowledge, presentation (this includes how you appear) & being humble are key. 

The more someone sees you, speaks to you and knows you, the more they will trust you. They (the books I've read) say the more often you speak to someone, the more they begin to trust you. Trust is important. Once you have it, don't break it. 

Good luck and have FUN!


----------



## MoCoTees (Jan 14, 2017)

Thank you LQP, definitely great advice to keep in mind! As far as the job, I love making the designs (although admittedly Im not amazing at it), screen printing and meeting new people. I can't wait to get my first few sales and more and more!


----------

